# What are people using to clean the interior plastics?



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

As above please as I think mine could be a lot better then they are think they're the only thing on the car that's not had a good going over since I bought it


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

The dash, door card plastics etc I clean with baby wipes


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

samgilding said:


> As above please as I think mine could be a lot better then they are think they're the only thing on the car that's not had a good going over since I bought it


Dash cleaned with a moist leather,

For the rest you might use Auto Glym tyre dresser - YES -tyre dresser. It's magic on door cards and under the bonnet.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Autoglymn plastic and Vinyl cleaner stuff, 3 for 2 at the mo in Haifrauds
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/auto ... rc500.aspx

or silicone spray. http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Automot ... 795/p21983

_For verification ask Jess how clean my interior is_!


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Autosmart G101 to clean, then apply poorboys natural look dressing

Smell is nice too,

You will be extremely pleased with the results.

Had someone who doesn't know much about cars, so didn't know the mk1 tt stopped at 2006, get in my car and think it was not even a year old! Purely cos of how the interior looked lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

tommatt90 said:


> ......................Had someone who doesn't know much about cars, .......


 _Jess seen your car too? _ :lol:


----------



## Db3123 (Jul 6, 2013)

i had some meguiars plastic and trim restorer, worked a treat on my dash


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Damp microfibre cloth. I mean who wants a shiny sticky dash? :roll:


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Soooo many different options to choose :lol: I think I am now more confused then when I asked the question in the first place [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol:

Thanks for the info guys will probably be something that halfords stock as there's one close to me and theyve got the 3 for 2 on and Ive ran out of wheel cleaner too


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

samgilding said:


> Soooo many different options to choose :lol: I think I am now more confused then when I asked the question in the first place [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the info guys will probably be something that halfords stock as there's one close to me and theyve got the 3 for 2 on and Ive ran out of wheel cleaner too


 Don't use "Wheel Cleaner" on plastic!


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

I clean it first with a micro fibre towel otherwise you just end up pushing wet dirt around, wipe down with johnsons baby wipes then dry with micro fibre towel and then dress it with Autoglym trim restorer.


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

No the wheel cleaner is for my wheels :lol: :lol:


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

samgilding said:


> No the wheel cleaner is for my wheels :lol: :lol:


I'd probably pick either from the Meguirs or Autoglym products if it's a Halfrauds trip :lol:


----------



## samgilding (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah I've been dissappinted with a lot of autoglym stuff if I'm honest prefer meguiars for most stuff however autoglym wheel cleaner is the one it demolishes brake dust!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > ......................Had someone who doesn't know much about cars, .......
> ...


Ha funny!

I might not know much but atleast I dont read a manual and try to sound like I know what im talking about 

J
xx


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Wipe down with a damp leather

Daz


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

50p face Wipes from Tesco
No smears or streaks - they work a treat


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

X2 for the poorboys natural look dressing. Really good stuff and it smells fantastic. Just order some from eBay or a car detailing website. Only around £10 - worth every penny


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

RachDS said:


> X2 for the poorboys natural look dressing. Really good stuff and it smells fantastic. Just order some from eBay or a car detailing website. Only around £10 - worth every penny


Couldn't agree more, I've tried a lot of things on the dash. But nothing compares to this stuff. Autosmart in 10 parts water 1 part g101 prior to clean the surface, then poorboys


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

I do like a bit of cleaning...


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

RachDS said:


> I do like a bit of cleaning...


Ooh cleaning porn.


----------



## Crazyjames (Oct 19, 2014)

I use meguiars interior cleaner works well


----------



## chazhs88 (Nov 13, 2014)

I use autoglym wipes.


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

aerospace 303, turns everything HD


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I just open the windows to blow the dust out.
Steve


----------

